# WINDMILL BRIXTON - Listings



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi
Here's what we have coming up. More details here:http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings

*SATURDAY 4th JUNE*
Cats AllDayer & BBQ #4 - Ute + Hold Your Horse Is +  Spring Offensive + + Cats and Cats and Cats + The Sundae Kups + Delta Sleep + Nairobi + A Genuine Freakshow + Seazures. 3pm-2am £6adv/£8 door (includes free BBQ @ 5pm)
_Nine, yep nine, bands from the edgy side of indie rock._
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/4-jun-11-cats-and-cats-and-cats-all-dayer-4-the-windmill/

*SUNDAY 5th JUNE *
Sunday BBQ - The Ryan O’Reilly Band + Souther Still + Nova’s Basement + Laki Mera + Mayflys. 5pm-11pm £5 inc free BBQ @ 5pm!!
_A bit of everything today from the toetapping Americana of the headliners, via the ambient bliss of highly-rated Scots Laki Mera to the girlpop of Nova's Basement and Mayflys. Plus the BBQ_
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/5-jun-11-sunday-bbq-the-windmill/

*MONDAY 6th JUNE*
"Too Many Creeps presents": Solomon Grundy + Cutthroat Convention  + Ragweed + Georgia Asphalt. 8pm £3
_Noisy and mad!!_
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/6-jun-11-too-many-creeps-the-windmill/

*TUESDAY 7th JUNE*
"The Real JD Sessions" - Stuart Turner & The Flat Earth Society + BC Blues + JD Smith. 8pm FREE ENTRY!
_Free monthly club night hosted by rockabilly punker JD Smith. This month there's also garage and blues!!_
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/7-jun-11-the-real-jd-sessions-the-windmill/

*WEDNESDAY 8th JUNE*
“Hooting and Howling presents” Dr Butlers Hatstand Medicine Band feat: Black Jack Barnet, Blind Boy Butler + Hyperpotamus 8pm; £5
_Another eclectic one with the old timey feel of the Hatstands and the futuristic a capella looping of Hyperpotamus._

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/8-jun-11-hooting-and-howling-presents-the-windmill/

*THURSDAY 9th JUNE*
Rockfort presents a Night Of French Music: Stranded Horse + Lisbonne + Partial Gathering + Rockfort DJs. 8pm; £5adv/£7door
_Experimental bora playing from Stranded Horse and lots more including the Rockfort DJs playing French tunes from the 60s onwards_
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/9-jun-11-a-night-of-french-music-the-windmill/

*FRIDAY 10th JUNE*
Dignan Porch + Barringtone + Old Forest 8pm; £4
_Three of south London's very best bands. Fact_
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/10-jun-11-dignan-porch-the-windmill/

*SATURDAY 11th JUNE*
“LBB’s Big Brixton Birthday Bash” - Supernovas + Geometrics + Chaos Baby + The Gavels + Lion Tops + Neil Cousin + Zachary Stephenson (Special Needs). 3pm-2am £5 inc free BBQ at 5pm
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/11-jun-11-lbbs-big-brixton-birthday-bash--the-windmill/


*SUNDAY 12th JUNE*
“Rip This Joint” BBQ - Silent Front + Nitkowski + Plague Sermon +  lamp! + It Often Takes A War + Fat Bicth 3pm-11pm £4 inc free BBQ at 5pm
_Noise. Noise. Noise. Noise. And more Noise_.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/12-jun-11-rip-this-joint-bbq-the-windmill/

*MONDAY 13th JUNE*
"Great Cynics Album Launch Party" - Great Cynics + Leagues Apart + JohnnyOneLung + wegrowbeards + Throwing Stuff 7pm-11pm 99p!!!
Brixton-based label Household Name presents new punky soul signings Great Cynics plus lots more at the stupid price of 99p. 
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/12-jun-11-rip-this-joint-bbq-the-windmill/


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers! Most handy.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2011)

All that looks excellent


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 22, 2011)

Oops; thought I could keep re-editing the opening post but that doesn't seem to work.

Anyway tonight is ROOF DOG'S BIG NIGHT OUT

He'll be coming off the roof to meet and greet.

Dubversion/El Jefe/Stagger Lee  (People's Republic of Dogs) will be DJ-ing a totally canine-related set

Sonny will be taking professional shots of you and roof Dog which he'll email to you

There's FREE button badges of Roof Dog

and Roof Dog t-shirts are only £5 for tonight only (normally a tenner)

...and it's FREE ENTRY

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/22-jun-11-roof-dogs-big-night-out-the-windmill/

Also, coming up on TUE 28 JUNE is a fundraiser for the old school Windmill with No FRILLS BAND and THE HOBOS and open mic slots. There'll be cake and stuff for sale and entry is by donation

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/28-jun-11-fundraiser-for-brixton-windmill-open-day-the-windmill/


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll try and make this tonight


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers dude. Is there any way I can edit the OP?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Oops; thought I could keep re-editing the opening post but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Anyway tonight is ROOF DOG'S BIG NIGHT OUT
> 
> ...



Would love to be there but alas...


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Cheers dude. Is there any way I can edit the OP?


Technology fail, I'm afraid. 

For future one offs with some sort of urban connection, feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2011)

There seemed to be a time lapse of a few days before you could no longer edit it it. I should have paid closer attention as I'm on here practically every day anyway. 

I'll do a seperate thread for the Ashby Mill/Brixton Windmill fundraiser if you don;t mind.

And very nice to meet Badgers last night and sad to think that's the last time I'll see LDR for a very very very long time.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, sure!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 29, 2011)

Wed 29 June - JONNY CORNDAWG (Virginia, USA) + The Blazing Zoos + Jenny Cash (Son of Sue); 8pm; £5adv - country

Thur 30 June - ERROL LINTON + Stuart Turner & the Flat Earth Society + Emily C Smith; 8pm; £3 - blues/folk

Fri 1st July - – Paul Hawkins & Thee Awkward Silences + David Cronenberg’s Wife + Wartgore Hellsnicker + Jack Hayter + Count of Chateau Noir; 8pm-2am £4adv/£5door; antifolk special

Sat 2nd July - "Meat Music and Mayhem" -  RSJ + XII Boar + Steak + Sedulus + Parole + Slabdragger + Jovian; 5pm-2am £6adv/£7door. sludge/doom/stoner

Sat 3rd July - "Goodfest BBQ" - INDOOR STAGE smallgang + Monster Island + FU + Crushing Blows + Head Of Programmes + Bastard Sword + Crumbling Ghost
OUTDOOR STAGE: Michael L Clamp + Teta Mona + Your New Friend + Benjamin Shaw + Toshi + Russell & the Wolf Choir + Richie Phillips 2pm-midnight £6adv/£7door - alternative/indie/acoustic

Mon 4th July - Vogue (Belgium) + Regimes + Pettybone + Knife Or Death; 8pm £4 hardcore/punk

Tue 5th July - “The Real JD Sessions” – Skinny Love + The Punishment Folkers + Tupenny Bunters + JD Smith; 8pm; FREE!!!! alt.blues 

Wed 6th July – GAV HARRY MEMORIAL PARTY -  Ice Black Birds + Doyle & The Fourfathers +  Barringtone + Antwerp + James Broughton + Boy Mandeville (Band or DJs) + OntheROOF! DJs + Snitch Djs. 6pm til late, late. Entry by donation (£3 suggested)

Thur 7th July – Evans The Death + Warm Brains + Dead Slow; 8pm £5 - indie; single launch party for ETD, on Brixton-based Fortuna Pop! records

Fri 8th July – Drunken Balordi +  Long Tall Shorty + We Are In Demand + Motley Kunst; 8pm-2am £3

Sat 9th July – “Alcopopalooza III (We’re all in the gutter but some of us are looking up at the Roofdog)”: Johnny Foreigner + My First Tooth + LightGuides + Jumping Ships + Ute + The Attika State + Delta/Alaska + Shoes & Socks Off (acoustic) + Hymns (acoustic) + Dexy + 405 Ds feat Wil Champ and Dave ‘Clementine’ Clare. 3pm-2am £7

More info: http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2011)

CAITLIN ROSE is coming back! Put tix on sale yesterday and over half gone already. Thursday 28 July!
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/28-jul-11-caitlin-rose-the-windmill/


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> CAITLIN ROSE is coming back! Put tix on sale yesterday and over half gone already. Thursday 28 July!
> http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/gigdetails/28-jul-11-caitlin-rose-the-windmill/


She's ace, she is.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2011)

editor said:


> She's ace, she is.



And popular! That show has sold out now. Last time she was here we did two shows in one night but this time it'll just be one performance.
I think she;s also doing some iTunes night at the Roundhouse and her label have 100 tickets to give away free.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 19, 2011)

TONIGHT! 
Fundraiser for Friends of Windmill Gardens

Live acts include Jenny cash, The Hobos and more

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listin...r-for-brixton-windmill-open-day-the-windmill/


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

THIS WEEK (doh! keep forgetting to update this)

*Tue 18 Oc*t *– “The Real JD Sessions” – David Sinclair Trio + Heart Kill Giant  + JD Smith + Emit Bloch  - FREE ENTRY!*
Quality blues/americana/acoustic stuff..for FREE!
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/18-oct-11-the-real-jd-sessions-the-windmill/

*Wed 19 Oct – Marble Valley (USA) + Eelectricity & Lust + Horse Guards Parade*
Steve West from Pavement's band headline! Brixton boys E&L support.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/19-oct-11-marble-valley-the-windmill/

*Thur 20 Oct* – *Dave Hause (USA) + Danny George Wilson + Kelly Kemp*
The last show Dave played in London was last Saturday night on the Revival Tour at Shepherds Bush Empire! Great folkie/punky/country sounds.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/20-oct-11-dave-hause-the-windmill/


*Fri 21 Oct* –* “BACKSTREETS” – The Fabulous Penetrators + The Priscillas + Elks + Alphabet Backwards*
Garage/pop flavoured bands plus the Drunken DJs return for the final night of Backstreets which has been getting people drunk since 2008.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/21-oct-11-backstreets-the-windmill/


*Sat 22 Oct – Five Working Days + The Lost Cavalry + Sam Bragg plus Jumpin’ Jukebox (club)*
Good local bands from 8pm
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/22-oct-11-five-working-days-the-windmill/
*Jumpin Jukebox*
From 10.30-ish. New club night featuring the deck talents of Ouchmonkey (People's Republic of Disco, Randy & Earls etc)
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/22-oct-11-jumpin-jukebox-the-windmill/

*Sun 23 Oct– OXJAM BRIXTON TAKEOVER 2011*
Ten live bands at this fine annual fundraising event which also takes in Plan B, The Dogstar and Upstairs at the Ritzy
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=274735269216688

*Mon 24 Oct – Karkwa (Canada) + Dubious Caesar*
Massive French-Canadian band who just played in front of 100,000 people when they supported Arcade Fire in their native Montreal.
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/24-oct-11-karkwa-the-windmill/


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

Lost Cavalry are ace!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Lost Cavalry are ace!



You should come. Ouchmonkey is DJing afterwards.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You should come. Ouchmonkey is DJing afterwards.


Love to but I'm DJing Biddly's urban-packed wedding bash that night and then I'm off to another big wedding bash at the Railway. Besides, Ouchmonkey told me off for playing the Clash once and that is *unforgivable* conduct.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 21, 2011)

Bit of advance notice on a fine-looking freebie:

DATE: Tue 1st Nov 2011
 DOORS: 8pm
 ADM: FREE ENTRY!
 AGE LIMIT: Over 18s only
 Event: The Real JD Sessions
 Live acts: JC Ryan + Andy Twyman + JD Smith + Vaughan King
 Genre: blues, boogie, country, folk
 VENUE: Windmill Brixton, 22 Blenheim Gardens, London SW2 5BZ
 NEAREST TUBE: Brixton
 WEB: www.windmillbrixton.co.uk 
 TEL: 020 8671 0700

“_THE REAL JD SESSIONS”
_The Real JD Sessions - a monthly night of southern-influenced spit and rockdust. Expect to hear all the genres that people south of the Mason-Dixon Line like to drink to.

*JC RYAN
*Enchanting story-based songs from this Welsh-born country-folk-pop songwriter and her band.
http://www.jcryan.co.uk
 
*ANDY TWYMAN
*One man boogie band!
http://andytwyman.com

*JD SMITH
*Rockabilly punk blues.
_'astounding, a Rockabilly and blues one man guitar wunderkind.'_ - Distorted magazine
http://www.myspace.com/stuartjamesdurdensmith

*VAUGHAN KING
*“_As beautiful, deep and dangerous as a frosty river on a moonlit winter's night, Vaughan King is an unmissable live prospect._" - Rock Sound
 "_Finely-crafted songs pulsing around a black velvet heart_". * * * * - Kerrang!
http://www.vaughanking.co.uk


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2011)

We're now open from 2pm on Sundays and there'll be live acoustic music. This week it's presented by The Hobos and also features Eleni Mylona. It's FREE entry.
www.facebook.com/thehobos
www.facebook.com/EleniMylonaMusicOfficial


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 4, 2011)

Happening now: our Sunday afternoon sessions continue with local dreamy Americana trio The Hobos and Canadian songwriter Abigail Lapell. It's FREE in; more details here: http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/eventdetails/4-dec-11-sunday-afternoon-sessions-the-windmill/

And later this evening it's the Snake Mountain Revue Xmas Party with loads of good americana-folk acts including Dan Raza whose well wrath catching. It;s FREE entry but please give a donation to the bands http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listin...nake-mountain-revue--xmas-party-the-windmill/


----------

